# Advice needed



## rogerbodger (Feb 21, 2011)

I need some advice on what could be a life changing decision.
I've suspected for some time now that my Mrs has been having an affair. The usual signs. Phone rings, I answer, someone hangs up. She started going out 'with the girls' a lot recently although when I ask which girls it is always "Just some friends from work, you don't know them". I always look out for her taxi coming home but she always walks down the drive although I can hear a car setting off. As if she has got out of the car round the corner. Why? Is it not a taxi? I once picked her mobile up just to see what time it was and she went beserk and screamed that I should never touch her phone again and why was I checking up on her.
Anyway, I have never approached the subject with my Mrs. I think deep down I just didn't want to know the truth but last night she went out again and I decided to check on her. I decided I was going to hide behind my TT which would give me a view of the whole street so I could see which car she gets out of. It was whilst crouched behind my car that I noticed rust around my rear wheel arch.
Should I take it into a body repair shop or should I buy some stuff from Halfords and try to repair it myself?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hee hee hee. :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Body shop definitely :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

Body shop. It'll give you more time to watch the wife :lol:


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

On a similar theme ....


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Sammyjc (Feb 24, 2014)

rogerbodger said:


> I need some advice on what could be a life changing decision.
> I've suspected for some time now that my Mrs has been having an affair. The usual signs. Phone rings, I answer, someone hangs up. She started going out 'with the girls' a lot recently although when I ask which girls it is always "Just some friends from work, you don't know them". I always look out for her taxi coming home but she always walks down the drive although I can hear a car setting off. As if she has got out of the car round the corner. Why? Is it not a taxi? I once picked her mobile up just to see what time it was and she went beserk and screamed that I should never touch her phone again and why was I checking up on her.
> Anyway, I have never approached the subject with my Mrs. I think deep down I just didn't want to know the truth but last night she went out again and I decided to check on her. I decided I was going to hide behind my TT which would give me a view of the whole street so I could see which car she gets out of. It was whilst crouched behind my car that I noticed rust around my rear wheel arch.
> Should I take it into a body repair shop or should I buy some stuff from Halfords and try to repair it myself?


Lmao :lol:


----------

